# Newbie Question - Coping Sled



## rstutheit (Sep 26, 2011)

Just registered with this forum in hopes of finding a simple and economical plan to build a coping sled to use on my router table. I have rail & stile bits (never used) and desire to make a couple of replacement doors for vanity. Plan on 2 1/4 width rails and stiles. Any and all guidance would be appreciated. 
Randy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy


Just my 2 cents..

Most coping sleds are useless, here's a way to use the bits with just a push block.and why you don't want to use a coping sled ..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

If you still want to make one here's a picture of a easy one that will keep both parts on the same plane..see below,,that the real key to get them to fit at glue up time..with almost NO sanding..


=====

=========
=========



rstutheit said:


> Just registered with this forum in hopes of finding a simple and economical plan to build a coping sled to use on my router table. I have rail & stile bits (never used) and desire to make a couple of replacement doors for vanity. Plan on 2 1/4 width rails and stiles. Any and all guidance would be appreciated.
> Randy


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Randy,

I agree with Bob. The coping sled I used was more work and provided no better results than the push block method. Save your money, time or both and skip the sled.

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Randy, welcome. 
I'm with the others. I never use a coping sled. I prefer to use a backer/push block. Just a piece of scrap MDF will do. MDF is cheap. Make it large enough to keep your pieces square to the fence when pushing thru the bit. Not using one also makes setup with matching height bits easier. You do not have to compensate for the thickness of the sled to set the other bit.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## rstutheit (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Just came in from experimenting with some scrap and the push-block/backer advice worked just great! Seems like I try to make solutions more complicated than need be. My joining this forum and posing the question saved me $$$ and time! Using these bits wasn't as intimidating as I thought, and my test with scrap pieces got me a near perfect joint to boot....just need a little more practice.
Thanks again.
Randy


----------



## Dprove (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a Porter Cable 890 router and broke the spindle lock. Has anyone ever had issues with this and if so, how difficult is it to replace? I have already ordered a new one along with the adjustment rack and screws. It seems the screws vibrated loose while in my router lift on my router table.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dprove said:


> I have a Porter Cable 890 router and broke the spindle lock. Has anyone ever had issues with this and if so, how difficult is it to replace? I have already ordered a new one along with the adjustment rack and screws. It seems the screws vibrated loose while in my router lift on my router table.


Hi Dan - Welcome to the forum
Sorry, I can't help with your 890. I would suggest you would probably get better responses by starting a new thread as this is a completely different topic than coping sleds. I would try under "Tools and Woodworking"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, it sounds like you have one of the original "troubled" 890's. You may be able to get a free exchange on this. When did you buy this router?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Any & all? This sled will get you the cuttings on top of the t&g. Not useless, with fixturing, expect zero tearout and 90 degree cuts to the 3rd decimal, if precision is desired. Moreover, this jig plate will stand>2000 pounds clamp force without deflection. Plans? No.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

rstutheit said:


> Just registered with this forum in hopes of finding a simple and economical plan to build a coping sled to use on my router table. I have rail & stile bits (never used) and desire to make a couple of replacement doors for vanity. Plan on 2 1/4 width rails and stiles. Any and all guidance would be appreciated.
> Randy


I made this one for smaller parts.

Gary


----------

